# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  پروژه برنامه سازی سیستم

## sara_12

سلام دوستان!
من برای درس برنامه سیستم باید پروژه ای بنویسم که اگر کاربری غیر از یه کاربر تعریف شده برای سیستم خواست به هارد دسترسی پیدا کنه این برنامه نذاره.
ضمنا من از زبان سی استفاده می کنم.
لطفا کمکم کنید کدش رو بنویسم.
ممنون میشم دوستان

----------


## hojjatcroos

معیار تشخیص کاربر چیست

----------


## saberamani

به کل روی سوال گنگ هستش، رو چه سیستمی می خواین این کنترل گذاشته بشه ؟ منظور از کاربر چی هستش ؟ منظور کاربرای ویندوز هستش ؟ کلا توضیح بیشتری بدین.

----------

